# looking for Jason Parent



## kingpaul (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Jason, could you email me? I tried sending you an email (last one I had is from your Ambient account), but it bounced. My email's pkingdnd@yahoo.com . Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

He's not directly involved with ENP these days, so he probably won't see this thread.  I'll PM him over at Circvs Maximvs for you, though.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 7, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> He's not directly involved with ENP these days, so he probably won't see this thread.  I'll PM him over at Circvs Maximvs for you, though.



Oh, didn't realize that. Jason emailed me, and I asked him this already, but: who would be the proper ENP contact?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2007)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Oh, didn't realize that. Jason emailed me, and I asked him this already, but: who would be the proper ENP contact?




For....?   

Depends what you want to contact ENP about.  I'm usually the best start, and can pass it on if necessary.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 11, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> For....?



PCGen's in the process of verifying all of our publisher permissions. I sent you an email with the letter we're sending to all publishers.


----------

